# What sort of Apisto could i be thinking of?



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi,
My lfs will offer me some sort of Apisto to breed and give me full cash for them, i am not sure what they are though,
They are some sort of apisto or close to a ram...these are the only pics i could find that are on the lines of what they look like:
Please coukd you give me links of pictures to what they may be 
Many tanks


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Its called Neon dwarf apisto at my lfs, but i picked up 4 or these beautiful creatures!!!!! 2 male 2 female to breed for my lfs, and they will give me cash in hand!!! they are so cool!!!
ILl get some pics later on


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well all apistos are S.A. "dwarf" cichlids. That doesn't look like any apisto I've seen. Pics could be bad though. Could be A. blaukopf which is likely a cross=breed between 2 other apistos, one likely being A> borelli.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok then, ill tell you the proper name, _steel blue apisto _


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://stage1.aquatic-gardeners.org/Apisto/A-ortmanni.html


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

? i kind of didnt understand that link


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

If it's the Apisto I have heard as Borellii "Steel Blue" there are no females imported from Asia. It actually is a hybrid. If you do a Google search you will see quite a few references to this fish.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok thanks
Not very good quality pics, but you can just about see them:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i like your substrate, really original looking, what is it? looks like a mix


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

I actually dont know, Its like a blacky grey fine gravel, i got it free from my lfs because they were getting rid of the old stuff. It may be going soon though, i dont really like it and i need sand to breed rams


----------

